# Trip to New Zealand



## Cotswolder (Mar 3, 2008)

We are planning a 5 6 week trip to New Zealand for this time 2009. We are looking for suitable stop-overs.

Thinking of Hawaii !!!  Las Vegas for the trip home.

Can anyone give me some ideas of, say, 3 nights in Hawaii as a stop-over. this will be used as a reccy trip as I, eventually, wish to spend a full holiday there.

Any ideas would be a great help


----------



## Keitht (Apr 17, 2008)

I think most International flights go into Honolulu and you'd need to take connecting flights to any of the other islands.  As you only have 3 days I'd suggest staying somewhere in Waikiki.
We did a full day trip with a company run by islanders.  It's probably the best and most informative trip we have ever been on.  The guides so obviously loved their island and knew it's history inside out.  If I remember the name of the company I'll drop you an e-mail.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 13, 2008)

Are you going over Asia or US or doing a RTW?  Which airline would you be flying with?

Sound like US if you are mentioning Las Vegas and Hawaii.  Other options I can think of are San Francisco, New York for US and if you are flying air NZ, they allow free stopover in some of the islands.  When i went out to NZ in 2004, I stopovered in Oahu / HNL on my way back for 4-5 days and did a over night trip to the Big Island.


----------



## beanb41 (Jul 14, 2008)

Airnew Zealand can fly direct to the USA and Canada and can also provide stopovers enrout on a number of Pacic Islands plus hawaii and San Francisco. Qantas also fly to the USA so an option is to fly back to the States via Australia.
A way of working out your options is to go to the ANZ and Qantas websites and make a phantom booking using the multicity option to work out where you can and cannot go and the costs.
Have fun


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 14, 2008)

We have not fully decided our stopovers yet. We will probably be using AA, Quantas & BA as they are all part of the 'One World' system. We have AA frequent flyer points to use for some of the trip


----------



## beanb41 (Jul 14, 2008)

I would still recommend a phantom multicity booking to see what options you have open to you. You may find that you come acros some code sharing which may be of benefit.


----------



## DerekS (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Bruce
Your options for Honolulu are restricted to Air NZ, Air pacific (Fiji airline) or Air Tahiti Nui unless you want to travel via Sydney. On-ward connections to the US mainland may be more difficult. Air NZ no longer flies that service (But codeshares with United). The others may have trafic rights issues.
There are a large variety of Asian airlines offering good deals on fares and stopove packages. e.g. Singapore Air. malaysian, JAL, Emirates, Korean etc.
Regards Derek


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 10, 2008)

Many thanks Derek,

Unfortunately, due to other family events we have had to shelve our New Zealand trip for at least 12 months. We will keep planning though


----------



## Armada (Sep 16, 2008)

Cotswolder,

Sorry to hear about the delay in your trip.  

The only good part is it will give you more time to plan.  For your planning, I suggest you get a copy of Explore New Zealand. It is an excellent resource for planning driving tours there.  It can be found here.


----------

